# Monday Madness now 9 cents a credit?



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2020)

Maybe I missed it, but my recollection is that Monday Madness was 8 cents a credit.  Just now on the WorldMark website, it shows that MM is now 9 cents a credit.  Am I mistaken, or is this new?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2020)

The change was announced about a month ago, effective on Jan 1.

_In addition, the following developer-sponsored programs will be increasing on Jan. 1, 2020:_

_Fax Time will increase from $.08 per credit to $.10 per credit for reservations booked once in red season every 5 years and unlimited reservations during white and blue seasons._
_Monday Madness will increase from $.08/credit to $.09/credit when booking online, and from $.09/credit to $.10/credit for reservations booked through the Vacation Planning Center._
As I mentioned in another post, Wyndham has probably recognized that out their credits at rates that are a better value than owning is not helping sales.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2020)

Missed that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> The change was announced about a month ago, effective on Jan 1.




Thanks, Eric.  It's good to know I was right.  I'm finding MM is one of the biggest pieces of my WorldMark ownership that I'm using - a lot.  Six of the seven most recent/future reservations are all booked through MM.  My 2019 use year is half over, I'm booked out past my 2020 anniversary date (August), and I still have 10K of my 12K credit allowance for 2019 remaining.  I fully expect to have those credits roll over.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2020)

The way Wyndham is moving things around ... I suspect cash bookings in red season are going to get far less appealing on a go forward basis...


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> The way Wyndham is moving things around ... I suspect cash bookings in red season are going to get far less appealing on a go forward basis...




How so?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2020)

Mainly $80 nightly minimum for IS, MM, and other special offers.


----------

